# suche kamera, und hab keinen plan



## intotheRain (10. Januar 2003)

digitale fotographie ? 
wer kennt sich da aus ?

ich kenn mich weder bei normaler fotographie besonders gut, und überlege mir nun eine digitale version anzuschaffen.
also ich hab zwar kaum nen plan davon, aber ich meine zu wissen was ich will 

also die kamera sollte ordentlichen zoom haben und auch weitwinkel fotos machen können (gerade die sind besonders wichtig)

die bilder will ich nur am pc haben, auflösung 1600*1280, was braucht man da ? 

wichtig sind einstellungen für langzeit belichtung, sowas muss auch manuell gehen und nicht nur durch vorgefertigte 'ich will ein porträt machen!' profile

sowas wie: foto reihen ( also schnell mehrere fotos nacheinander ) wäre toll

anonsten usb anbindung..

kA, hört sich sicherlich ziemlich dumm an  aber ich hoffe jemand kennt sich hier damit aus.

danke


----------



## BubiBohnensack (10. Januar 2003)

Du darfst auf keinen Fall auf irgendwelche "Schnäppchen" reinfallen, die irgendwie werben 4MP zu haben aber dann doch nur interpolieren...

Für deine Zwecke solltest du dir eine GUTE 2MegaPixel-Kamera von einem Markenhersteller kaufen. Bei den guten Modellen gibt es meistens die Möglichkeit einige Einstellungen manuell vorzunehmen.
Fotoreihen sind allerdings ein Problem, welches nach meinem Kenntnisstand selbst die Superteuren Geräte noch nicht überwunden haben.


----------



## intotheRain (10. Januar 2003)

also ich hab mir jetzt ein paar modelle angesehen.
die richtig guten kommen wohl für mein budget nicht in frage..
dh. die kamera muss unter € 800 bleiben

Nikon CoolPix 4300 
Canon PowerShot G2

die beiden scheinen interessant zu sein 
hat jemand mit denen erfahrungen ?
sind die vlt. nichts für meine anforderungen ?
// da ich mehr sehr für urbane motive interessiere
// sind imho die funktionen "manuelle belichtungsdauer"
// und ein breites format wichtig

inwiefern kann man bei digitalen modellen weitwinkel 
objektive nutzen ? wird das 'unterstützt'

danke!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (10. Januar 2003)

Wenn die Kamera ein auswechselbares Objektiv hat, wirst du wahrscheinlich auch ein Weitwinkel kaufen können.


----------



## Vitalis (11. Januar 2003)

Für die G2 gibt es soweit ich weiß Weitwinkel- und Telekonverter und sehr gut ist diese Kamera auch noch.


----------



## [orange_dot] (19. Januar 2003)

... ich würd aber immer noch nicht auf digitale fotografie umsteigen. ein bild was mit einer spiegelreflex gemacht wurde ist immer noch besser! kauf dir eine gute spiegelreflex (am besten ne eos 1 ^^), und fürn pc nen guten scanner!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (19. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gradient _
> *eine gute spiegelreflex (am besten ne eos 1)*



Welch ein Widerspruch, "gut" und "EOS" in einem Atemzug. *schauder*
In der Preisklasse gibts doch wirklich besseres.

Is ja schon gut, bin ja schon still
lightbox


----------



## knulp (19. Januar 2003)

Wenn du dich für ein Modell entschieden hast, dann geh auf irgendeine "Preisvergleich"-Seite [>googlen] und such nach Schnäppchen, denn da gibt es teilweise viele Lock-Schnäppchen.

Ach ja, was bedeutet "interpoliert" ?

Tschau


----------



## Vitalis (19. Januar 2003)

> Welch ein Widerspruch, "gut" und "EOS" in einem Atemzug. *schauder* In der Preisklasse gibts doch wirklich besseres.


 lol  Du bist echt anspruchsvoll


----------



## Sebastianus (1. April 2003)

Auch wenn der Thread durch mich schon fast aus dem Grabe geholt wurde, möchte ich doch noch mal eben auf zwei Punke eingehen:

1. was ist interpolieren? Gehe zwar davon aus, dass es jeder weiß aber es sei ncoh mal schnell gesagt. Eine Kamera interpoliert, wenn Sie eigentlich nur 2 Millionen Pixel aufnimmt, dann aber jeweils die Zwischenwerte de nebeneinander liegenden Pixel nimmmt, da nen Pixel zwischensetzt und somit 4 Mio Pixel hat. Dies führt meistens zu Qualitätseinbßen, da es sich ja nicht um die tatsächlichen Bildpunkte handeln muss.

2. "Ich kauf mir lieber noch keine digitalkamera" wurde oben so oder so ähnlich gesagt. Lieber ne Spiegelreflex. Komisch, ich bin mit meiner Nikon D100 sehr zufrieden. Hat alles was ich wollte. 6 Mio. Pixel, Wechselobjektiv, externer Blitz, 1 GB Microdrive. Liegt halt daran was man ausgeben möchte. Habe Bilder schon bis 100*75 cm entwicklen lassen, kann man gut mit leben! Daher, es ist einzig ein Preisfrage. Und natürlich, wofür man die BIlder braucht. Fü Werbefotografie, wo ich ne Flasche z.B. 5 Meter große machen möchte, reicht es noch nicht!

So, das waren deine meine Meinungen


----------



## Geronimo (1. April 2003)

Also ich bin total begeistert von der Minolta DIMAGE 7i
Leider habe ich diese Camera noch nicht, aber ein Bekanter
von mir hat das Ding und ich konnte sie schon testen.
Einfach gigantisch - kann ich nur sagen.
Die abgebildete Demage wird zur Zeit bei Ebey 
angeboten, daher habe ich auch das Foto.

Ausstattung: 5 Megapixel, 
CCD und CxProcess Bildverarbeitungstechnologie 
für professionelle Digitalaufnahmen. 
Hochwertiges 28 - 200 mm Minolta-Zoomobjektiv 7-fach 
optischer Zoom einschließlich des neuen 
Dualfocus Makrosystems. 
Kurze Reaktionszeiten mit dem schnellen 
Autufocus UHS und Serienbildschaltung. 
Uneingeschränkte Kreativität mit professionellen 
Funktionen: Digitaleffekt, Flexibler Fokuspunkt, 
Digital- Motivprogrammwahl, mehrere Filmsequenz- 
funktionen und Tonaufzeichnung. Umfangreiches 
Neupreis: 1350 Euro und zur Zeit bei Ebay für um die 
800 Euro zu bekommen.


----------

